# support voiture pour Iphone 6s



## AppleSpirit (1 Janvier 2016)

Bonjour,

Je recherche un support iPhone (6s) pour ma voiture lorsque j'ai besoin de m'en servir comme navigateur gps. Mais je recherche quelque chose de facilement accrochage et décrochable, idéalement qui s'accroche partout et pas uniquement au bare-brise et idéalement quelque chose d'aimanté qui me permet de le coller et décoller très rapidement de mon iPhone.

Est-ce que quelqu'un saurait me conseiller ?

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (1 Janvier 2016)

Airframe de Kenu... Pour moi qui en ai testé pas mal, c'est le meilleur concept...


----------



## AppleSpirit (1 Janvier 2016)

Il doit être encastré dans la grille de ventilation ?


----------



## AppleSpirit (1 Janvier 2016)

Je préfèrerais que ça fonctionne via aimantation toutefois..


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (1 Janvier 2016)

Aimantation de quoi sur quoi?

Si tu cherches un support qui s'aimante sur le plastique du tableau de bord ou sur le verre feuilleté du pare-brise, tu n'es pas née dans le bon espace temps... Les lois de la physiques ne le permettent pas...

Si tu cherches un support autocollant avec un aimant capable de maintenir l'iPad, j'en ai vu en vente chez carglass mais ca n'a pas l'air bien solide... Et dans tous les cas du as un module à coller dans ta voiture qui ne pourra plus bouger...


----------



## AppleSpirit (2 Janvier 2016)

Pardon, je viens de penser à une chose, est-ce que vous savez si l'AppleWatch peut fonctionner en voiture ? J'ai simplement besoin d'être guidé qu'on me dise de tourner ici et là par voix et de temps en temps de regarder la carte. Est-ce que c'est viable avec l'application Navigaon sur iphone 6s et une Apple watch que je regarderais de temps en temps comme si je regardait ma montre à mon poignet ?


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (2 Janvier 2016)

Sur l'Apple watch, quand le GPS est sur plan, tu n'as même pas besoin de regarder le poignet: les vibrations sont différents si tu dois tourner à droite (12 vibration rapides) ou à gauche (6x 2 vibrations espacées)... C'est très pratique... Je l'utilise très souvent, surtout sur l'autoroute ca m'évite d'oublier de sortir quand je discute au volant...


----------



## AppleSpirit (2 Janvier 2016)

Mais une application comme Navigon Europe n'affichera aucune carte sur mon Apple Watch n'est-ce pas ?


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (3 Janvier 2016)

Je ne l'utilise pas, mais non à priori... Plans est vraiment pratique sur la montre... Plus besoin d'autres application... Avant j'utilisais beaucoup waze. Depuis que j'ai la montre je n'utilise quasiment plus que plans, sauf quand je cherche un mieux non reconnu par plans...


----------



## AppleSpirit (3 Janvier 2016)

Avec Plan, est-ce qu'il est possible d'éviter de solliciter la bande passante internet en pré-chargeant depuis chez soi en wifi la carte Plan du parcours que l'on s'apprête à parcourir en voiture ?


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (3 Janvier 2016)

Non... Mais en même temps vue les forfaits internet aujourd'hui ce n'est plus un soucis... Je ne consomme pas les 50Go d'Internet de toute façon...

Mais pas de mode hors ligne pour plans (pas pour l'instant...).


----------



## AppleSpirit (3 Janvier 2016)

Si je fais 100 kilomètres avec plan je dois m'attendre à environ combien de mégas téléchargés ?


----------



## Jura39 (3 Janvier 2016)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Sur l'Apple watch, quand le GPS est sur plan, tu n'as même pas besoin de regarder le poignet: les vibrations sont différents si tu dois tourner à droite (12 vibration rapides) ou à gauche (6x 2 vibrations espacées)... C'est très pratique... Je l'utilise très souvent, surtout sur l'autoroute ca m'évite d'oublier de sortir quand je discute au volant...



C'est quand même un peu compliqué en utilisation


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (3 Janvier 2016)

Jura39 a dit:


> C'est quand même un peu compliqué en utilisation


Je ne trouve pas, je ne me sert plus que de plan et je trouve ça vraiment top...

En quoi c'est compliqué? Savoir quel côté est la droite ou la gauche?


----------



## Jura39 (3 Janvier 2016)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Je ne trouve pas, je ne me sert plus que de plan et je trouve ça vraiment top...
> 
> En quoi c'est compliqué? Savoir quel côté est la droite ou la gauche?



De compter les vibrations


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (3 Janvier 2016)

AppleSpirit a dit:


> Si je fais 100 kilomètres avec plan je dois m'attendre à environ combien de mégas téléchargés ?


mega? Plutôt Ko je pense...

Aucune idée, mais pourquoi est ce un si gros soucis?


----------



## AppleSpirit (4 Janvier 2016)

Puis-je vous demande votre avis concernant ce type de support qui s'accroche directement à l'allume cigare plutôt qu'à la grille d'aération. A priori, l'idée me semble excellente :

http://www.mobilefun.fr/37622-suppo...xar-roadtune-mains-libres-transmetteur-fm.htm

Il y a le fameux support aimanté également dont je vous parlais et qui ressemble beaucoup au keanu :

http://www.amazon.fr/Support-téléphone-aimanté-VeoPulse-daération/dp/B00VD6NKS4

Mais est-ce que l'amant tient bien l'iphone 6s sans le fait tomber ? Et est-ce qu'il ne risque pas d'endommager le téléphoner au plan circuits électroniques, etc. ?


----------



## Jura39 (4 Janvier 2016)

J'aurais plus confiance dans le premier modèle


----------



## Baptiste5 (4 Janvier 2016)

J'ai trouvé un support voiture de marque Turata est pas mal, parce que vous pouvez le fixer sur la pare-brise, planche de bord, mais aussi sur la grille d'aération. 

http://turatafr.blogspot.ae/2015/12/turata-support-voiture-auto-universel.html


----------



## AppleSpirit (5 Janvier 2016)

Je me demande seulement si le système à aimantation tient vraiment bien ou si ça va me faire tomber le téléphone


----------



## AppleSpirit (6 Janvier 2016)

Je me suis acheté le Keanu, et je viens de le recevoir. Est-ce que vous êtes certains qu'il ne risque pas de tomber de la grille en roulant ?


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (8 Janvier 2016)

J'utilise le kenu depuis plus d'un an, ça fonctionne du tonnerre pour moi, il faut juste bien le fixer...

Pour la version magnétique, je déconseille fortement: il nécessite d'insérer une plaque métallique dans la housse (l'iPhone est en aluminium, donc amagnetique)... Résultats de belles rayures garanties au dos...


----------



## moderno31 (8 Janvier 2016)

AppleSpirit a dit:


> Il doit être encastré dans la grille de ventilation ?


Il n'y a pas pire comme système de fixation


----------



## moderno31 (8 Janvier 2016)

J'utilise celui la en PJ. Il est génial. J'ai déjà fait 4000 km avec et dans plusieurs voitures de loc. il n'est jamais tombé. J'ai trouvé ça à Fnac à 24€
Je ne suis pas sûr qu'il accepte le 6s. Je te laisse vérifier
Dimensions max sur la boite : hauteur = 136mm, largeur = 87 mm


----------



## AppleSpirit (8 Janvier 2016)

Merci pour vos infos. Le bare-brise je déteste, je me casse les reins à chaque fois que je dois y accrocher le gps/iPhone. J'ai acheté le keanu via grille d'aération. Je l'ai essayé aujourd'hui et pour l'instant l'iPhone n'est pas tombé. Pour l'instant mon impression est plutôt bonne.


----------



## Baptiste5 (9 Janvier 2016)

@AppleSpirit, Je vient de recevoir mon support voiture. Il y a un bouton pour fixer bien le bas de support voiture. Après bien mis votre téléphone sur le support voiture, vous pouvez tirer le bouton au bas.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (9 Janvier 2016)

moderno31 a dit:


> Il n'y a pas pire comme système de fixation


Si bien sur: tous les autres... 

Ce produit est juste top: petit, facile à installer, discret lorsqu'il n'y a rien dessus...


----------



## Baptiste5 (13 Janvier 2016)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Si bien sur: tous les autres...
> 
> Ce produit est juste top: petit, facile à installer, discret lorsqu'il n'y a rien dessus...




Vous avez raison!


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (16 Janvier 2016)

Baptiste5 a dit:


> @AppleSpirit, Je vient de recevoir mon support voiture. Il y a un bouton pour fixer bien le bas de support voiture. Après bien mis votre téléphone sur le support voiture, vous pouvez tirer le bouton au bas.


Une jolie bout de plastique cheap immonde... J'espère qu'il durera longtemps... Mais je n'y croit pas...


----------

